# Cub cadets for sale. Fl,ga,al.



## matlayfield (Jul 6, 2013)

I have the following for sale.
147 running with electric sleeve hitch
109 runs but rough(valve I think)
Has hydraulic implement lift and (greatt)mower deck hooked up
Was cutting grass with it when it started running rough
128 runs rough. Its in pretty good shape other than a dent on 1 fender
100.00 needs to be sandblasted and restored. Have most all the parts and engine with it
Complete sleeve hitch
2 hydro pumps
2 complete hydro rear ends
John Deere 31" tiller
cub cadet type 1 tiller
Starters generators assortment of electrical goodies.
Extra 44" deck in awesome shape
1000.00 takes it all.


----------

